# Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz



## PCGH_Marco (16. Oktober 2012)

*Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*

PCGH hat das 23-Zoll-LCD (mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1.920 x 1.080) mit 1.280 x 720 sowie 60 und 75 Hertz betrieben. Beide Szenen wurden mit 640 x 480 und 120 Bilder pro Sekunde abgefilmt. Die Videos werden verlangsamt wiedergegeben.

Wie ist eure Meinung? Seht ihr einen Unterschied? Link zum HD-Video: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz - YouTube 

Einbettung habe ich rausgenommen, da kein Fullscreen möglich war.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*



> Wie ist eure Meinung? Seht ihr einen Unterschied?


Eher... NEIN.


----------



## PunkButcher (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*

Ich würde bei der niedrigeren Auflösung nicht von "übertakten" sprechen. Bei den meisten Bildschirmen sind diese Bildwiederholfrequenzen in der Hardware hinterlegt und funktionieren i.A. ohne Probleme.
Außerdem ist das bisschen mehr an Bildern pro Sekunde mit einem viel zu hohen Verlust an Bildschärfe verbunden.
Ich hab das ganze auch schon selbst mit verschiedenen schnellen Shootern getestet, aber ein Zweitmonitor mit 120Hz ist da doch einfach die bessere Wahl.

Einzig beim in 3D zocken bietet es sich an statt 1080p auf 720p zu gehen, da das Bild durchs Schielen ohnehin etwas an schärfe verliert  Außerdem wirken 30fps in 3D wesentlich grausiger als in 2D.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*

Hallo PunkButcher,

danke für die Info. Meine Nachfragen bei Acer, Asus, LG und Samsung haben nichts handfestes zu Tage gefördert. Entweder man will sich gar nicht äußern oder die Aussagen sind reine PR-Texte. Einzig Samsung wollte mir in der Sache weiterhelfen.

Marco


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4644759 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher... NEIN.


 
Natürlich sieht man einen Unterschied


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*

Im Video seh ich auch nur schwer einen Unterschied, kann aber auch generell mit dem Video der Szene zusammenhängen...
Aber wenn ich BF3 in 1440x900 mit 75Hz spiele ist es auf jeden Fall flüssiger als mit 60Hz.


----------



## PunkButcher (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hallo PunkButcher,
> 
> danke für die Info...
> Marco


 
Das war jetzt auch nicht als Kritik an dir gedacht, sondern mehr prinzipiell ob man hier von übertakten sprechen kann. Zugegebener Maßen werden die Pixel ja häufiger angesprochen, die Frage ist also: weshalb sind in der vollen Auflösung "nur" 60Hz möglich. Per Treiber lassen sich oft nur 2-3 Hz mehr rausholen, was die Mühe schlicht nicht Wert ist. Das Hersteller mit einer hohen "Übertaktbarkeit" ihrer Monitore werben ist mir jetzt neu  Darf man fragen was Samsung genau dazu gesagt hat?

Wegen dem Video: Einen Unterschied kann man schon wahrnehmen und ich glaube gerne das BF3 und andere Spiele merklich flüssiger wirken. Mir persönlich ist schlicht der Verlust an Bildqualität zu hoch. Womöglich ist auch nur mein 24" 16:10 Monitor bzw dessen Interpolation dran schuld. Hier soll es ja auch deutlich Unterschiede geben. Ich habe eben seit Jahren meinen Samsung (als erstes eigenes LCD) und seit einem halben Jahr einen 120Hz Monitor bei dem das reduzieren der Auflösung eben nicht nötig ist 

Mir stellt sich nebenbei die Frage warum Hersteller nicht auf 75 oder wenigstens 72Hz setzen, da hier die Filmwiedergabe flüssiger erfolt. Bei 60Hz bleibt ein Frame eben 2,5 "Bildaufbaue" lang aufm Schirm, also hat man entweder Tearing oder mit v-sync ein - zugegebenermaßen leichtes - Stottern, da ein Bild eine 30stel und das nächste eine 20stel Sekunde lang angezeigt wird (Mikroruckler lassen grüßen). 75Hz sollten heute kein Problem sein und sind in geringeren Auflösungen ja auch ohne Probleme zu erreichen, die Ansteuerung für die Pixel macht also keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Berky (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*

Wenn überhaupt die +15Hz zu erkennen wären, würde es die Sache einfacher machen, wenn Vsync aktiviert, die Frames der beiden Monitore synchron verlaufen würden und Farbe/Helligkeit gleich eingestellt wären. Tut mir leid aber das Video ist sehr schlecht als Vergleich.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*

Ich habs grad getestet mein Monitor nimmt auch bei FullHD bis zu etwa 85Hz an ob er es auch anzeigt ist eine andere Frage.
Ich konnte zw. verschieden herz zahlen nur unterschiede bei der Helligkeit feststellen. Muss das mal einem Spiele test unterziehen.

Edit: Uhh ist ja schon hanz schön alt hier ich kam hier hin weil das Video in dem GTX780 Test eingebetten war.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht man einen Unterschied


 Aha, du sagst mir das "ICH" doch einen unterschied sehe, obwohl ich das gegenteil geschrieben habe, sehr interessant ...  ... ja ne, is klar


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kann man ein LCD übertakten? Videovergleich 60 vs. 75 Hertz*

Das Video ist mal eine sehr gute Idee!  Viele Gerüchte schleichen ja durch´s WWW bezüglich der Übertaktung von Monitoren. 



> Einzig Samsung wollte mir in der Sache weiterhelfen.


Und was sagt Samsung zu der ganzen Sache?


----------

